

Vietnamese girl travels to 25 countries with US $700 - kcyeap
http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/society/48289/vietnamese-girl-travels-to-25-countries-with-us-700.html

======
fatjokes
This article is a little short on details on how she accomplished this, which
is what I'd be most interested in. Couchsurfing means that she saved a ton of
money, but it's only one of three major expenses (besides food and
transportation).

\-- Did she work legally in those other countries? \-- What were her main
modes of transportation between countries?

And because I'm a cynic...

\-- How many of her new "friends" were simply men looking to take advantage of
her?

------
DanBC
This is almost fascinating, but the article is short on details.

I really want to know how she got across borders; did she need visas? How did
she choose which country to go to?

